# Which route to the Moselle (Germany)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always thought it was straight through Belgium but google maps choosing non Toll Routes is showing up the Belgian route as being the best but also a route through France round the bottom of Lille via the A25 and then E42. Which is best? There are a couple of half decent aires on the French route and I might be able to get a few miles down the evening we arrive by going that way but for some reason I thought the A25 was a Peage. Its likely that I will have to go to Calais rather than Dunkirk now next week as all the ferries to Dunkirk when we wanted to go are sold out and I cant book anything yet as I still dont know when I can go.

Which way would you go?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Which is the most scenic mate?

You are seldom in a rush are you?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Which is the most scenic mate?
> 
> You are seldom in a rush are you?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I am a bit this time. At least for the first few weeks. I want to get to Venice before it gets too mental and too hot and maybe some of the Italian Lakes but we will want to see a bit of Germany and if time Austria on the way down. Ive never seen that Lille route come up before though and would normally head across the motorway in Belgium.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

No, A25 isn't peage.

I always go the Lille, Tournoi, Mons route to the Moselle and, after an evening crossing, I normally head for Peruwelz marina (free), which is just off the A16 after Tournai. Between 1hr 30 to 2hrs from Calais.

Between the A16 and Peruwelz you pass a couple of garages, a Lidl and an Aldi so, the following morning, that's where I do my first shop.

Peruwelz Marina: 50.518976, 3.607648

Morph.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Morphology said:


> No, A25 isn't peage.
> 
> I always go the Lille, Tournoi, Mons route to the Moselle and, after an evening crossing, I normally head for Peruwelz marina (free), which is just off the A16 after Tournai. Between 1hr 30 to 2hrs from Calais.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I earmarked a similar spot not far from there near some odd boat lift or something. cant find it right now. Its 100 miles from Calais though so it will depend what time we end up in France. Doable though and a good start towards the Moselle. 320 miles to Dover though so a lot of driving in one day.

I think Ill give that route a go as I will "need" to Find an E'Leclerc for a cheese fest and other goodies as I wont be back in France for maybe a couple of months after that.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've done the Lille Tournai Mons Namur bit loads of times before branching off and heading south. The roads on that route are pretty much ok nowadays so that's the way I would go.

The boat lift you're on about is Thieu, stayed there a few times its a good transit stop. Peruwelz marina is good as well and if youre late off the boat there is also the aire at Tournai, you're spoilt for choice.


The only other thing that might affect things is whether or not the Crit Air thing has started around Lille yet?


Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What happened to the bookmark facility on MHF

I used it a lot at onetime to bookmark info I wanted to keep

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Crit Air? Is that the omissions thing? Thought it was just central Leon, Paris and Grenoble. Ive not bothered even looking at it as my van is ancient anyway.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Crit Air? Is that the omissions thing? Thought it was just central Leon, Paris and Grenoble. Ive not bothered even looking at it as my van is ancient anyway.


Omitting it may be a crime Barry! :wink2:

Yes its emissions for those cities I believe...and also in Lyon too :grin2:

On the Leffe tonight mate?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Omitting it may be a crime Barry! :wink2:
> 
> Yes its emissions for those cities I believe...and also in Lyon too :grin2:
> 
> ...


No I have been working a very long day followed by an almost as long dinner party in deepest Oxfordshire. No leffe but some bloody good wine and cheese but Im knackered. Yes Emissions!!!  I think thats what I probably meant. I wont be going through any cities though, just round them. Anyway there is nothing I Can do, my van fails all the tests. I think. To tired to care.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Crit Air? Is that the omissions thing? Thought it was just central Leon, Paris and Grenoble. Ive not bothered even looking at it as my van is ancient anyway.


Looks like the A25 around Lille is in a ZPA zone whatever that means wef June 1st.

https://www.crit-air.fr/en/informat...h-environmental-zones-zcr/lille-zone-zpa.html

BTW Barry if youre in the German part the river is called the Mosel pronounced 'Merzel'. :wink:

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The route that you have shown is the fastest from the experience of regular visits to the area. The only problem is getting around Brussels if you hit it at peak times. Stick to the ring-road which is well signed. DO NOT go through the centre, no matter what your sat nag says, or you are likely to be in an underground jam forever. The A27/E42 bit after Liege is very pleasant.

Have fun.

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I will go the route through France and Lille though as I want to visit a French supermarket. That Emissions thing says something about it only applying if there is some sort of outbreak of pollution or something.  I might cause that but Ill be long gone before they raise the alarm surely.


----------

